# Step 4 Painting A 8N Logo



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

The final step is to wipe off the paint where you applied the Desitin with
a water dampened cloth in mild dishwashing liquid, I used "Sun Light"
dishwashing liquid with Lemon in it.

And as you can see you get amazing results without taking any sign painting lessons,
the only fussy part is when applying the Desitin paint mask, if you make a mistake when 
applying it you can just wipe it off and start over again. The better you apply the paint mask
the better the final result will be.

I stood back and took a look at it and it looks just like a factory job. It's sure better than what was on
it when I purchased the tractor, someone brushed it on and you could see all kinds of brush marks in the logo.

~Kevin~

Photo Date: 1-25-06


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Excellent job, Kevin...I know how hard it is after doing it several times on my late 8Ns... I admire your dedication and patience with this and THANKS so much for documenting your steps so much! Do you have any step diagrams for other projects with your 8Ns such as carb rebuild, distributor/electrical, or engine rebuild/overhaul?

Thanks so much!
Andy


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Excellent job, Kevin...I know how hard it is after doing it several times on my late 8Ns... I admire your dedication and patience with this and THANKS so much for documenting your steps so much! Do you have any step diagrams for other projects with your 8Ns such as carb rebuild, distributor/electrical, or engine rebuild/overhaul?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Andy *



Andy,

This is the only "step diagrams" that I have done so far, I just did this one because of how I just stumbled across the method by accident. And I figured that is was so simple of a process and really no special equipment really needed. So I just thought that I would share my process in hopes that it might make someone elses painting project simpler with re-doing the Red Ford Script Logo.

Thanks for your kind words too,
~Kevin~ tiphat


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

That's pretty cool Kevin....and great results. And thanks for sharing  .

Mark


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent idea and excellent job!:worthy: 
Thanks for posting them!
When ya gonna come over and do mine?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kevin,

When you wash the masked paint off; does it come off in flakes? It turned out real nice. I would have thought the paint would try to pull off some of the unmasked area to a degree but it worked out really well. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Kevin,
> 
> When you wash the masked paint off; does it come off in flakes? It turned out real nice. I would have thought the paint would try to pull off some of the unmasked area to a degree but it worked out really well. Great job! :thumbsup: *



Chief,

The paint that's on top of the Desitin paint mask just smears to start with that's why a mild dishwashing liquid and a damp cloth is used to help cut the Desitin paint mask. And where the Desitin ends that edge comes out real clean and no sign of pulling the paint in the unmasked edge area.

I'm glad you liked it!
~Kevin~


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Excellent idea and excellent job!:worthy:
> Thanks for posting them!
> When ya gonna come over and do mine? *


FordFarm,

I wish I could, but I have too many irons in the fire :dazed: here. I wished that I lived near you, then I could. Glad you liked my process, it was fun putting all the directions together for you all here.

~Kevin~ tiphat


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Kevin

Great idea. I hope to use it when I repaint some of my Gravely's later this year. One question though when you remove the Desitin with the damp rag and soap do you have to be real gentle with it or can you just rub it off?


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Kevin
> 
> Great idea. I hope to use it when I repaint some of my Gravely's later this year. One question though when you remove the Desitin with the damp rag and soap do you have to be real gentle with it or can you just rub it off? *


Chrpmaster,

I was sort of gentle when I first tried this process, but actually when the paint is Completely Dry! Not Tackey, you have to be a little aggresive when wiping the Desitin Paint Mask off. Don't use mineral sprits that will remove freshly applied paint even though it's dry, it's not totaly hardened. I did some testing at first to see which would work well at removing the Desitin Paint Mask, Mild Dishwashing Liquid and water works the best for me. I'll post a photo of the materials that I used with this process.

I'll also used a Magnifier that you wear round your head to see the logo better, I bought the Magnifier at Harbor Freight for about $2.00

Hope you have success as I did,
Thanks, tiphat 
Kevin


----------

